# deprecated api



## Guest (19. Jan 2006)

hallo,
ich baue gerade mein erstes gui mit javax.swing.* und java.awt.* funktioniert auch, aber netbeans gibt mir beim compilen die meldung: Main.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.

sind javax.swing oder java.awt deprecated? gibt es eine neue möglichkeit guis zu bauen oder wie?


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jan 2006)

Nicht die ganzen Pakete sind veraltet, aber einige Klassen, etc. Anstatt mit * zu importieren, solltest du die Klasse lieber einzelne impoprtieren (vermutlich gibts dafür in Netbeans auch nen Menüpunkt, ne Einstellung oder Tastenkombi, so wie Strg-Shift-O in Eclipse), dann wird er dir schon zeigen welche Klassen er konkret meint.


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Jan 2006)

Kompilier mal mit -deprecated, das sagt dir dann genau, was du veraltetes verwendest.
Ins Blaue geraten vermute ich, du verwendest Window#show statt Window#setVisible.


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2006)

aah! gut geraten, ich hab show() verwendet. mit setVisible klappt es ohne warnung. super, vielen dank!


----------

